# New Orleans, LA



## Osakhomen (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey I'm looking to meet up with some fellow people who have SA and talk, maybe hang out because we probably don't have many friends. Post here if you're interested.

And if it's awkward, so what? We all have SA, so you know, we understand.


----------



## Kam2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey. Just reviving this post to see if there's any others in the area!


----------



## rcguy (May 5, 2012)

I'm in the area


----------

